# Sudwala week trade question



## joyzilli (Jun 8, 2007)

If someone has a red Sudwala week already deposited with RCI, can they please check to see if it will pull Ontario, Canada for the month of August?  Thanks


----------



## Flo (Jun 8, 2007)

Interesting that my 2008 August week (red) did not pull anything for August in Ontario. 
 My 2008 February week (white) pulled this: I just deposited these weeks a few days ago.


Select Unit 
Choose one from these available units  


 Chaudiere Lodge  (#5756) 
Dokis Bay
P.O. Box 72 Monetville , ON , P0M 2K0  Canada 
800/300-2476 
www.chaudierelodge.com 
hjjrnoel@aol.com 



Unit Options Select  Unit Type  Max Occ/Privacy  Kitchen  Check-in Date  Check-out Date  
  Studio  2 / 2  None  08/11/2007  08/18/2007  
  Studio  2 / 2  None  08/18/2007  08/25/2007  


Urgent Information 
RESORT HAS A MANDATORY MEAL PLAN OF $420 USD PER PERSON PER WEEK, CHILDREN UNDER 12 1/2 PRICE, 0-5YRS FREE, INCLUDES 3 MEALS/DAY; DRINKS AVAILABLE FOR FEE NO PETS FOR INFO REGARDING BOAT AND MARINA EQUIPMENT RENTAL,CALL RESORT IN ADVACNE OF ARRIVAL. STAFF GUIDES NOT AVAIL FOR HIRE. GOVERNMENTAL PASSPORT USE GUIDELINES WILL BE CHANGING OVER A2 YEAR PERIOD. US CITIZENS WILL BE REQUIRED TO HAVE A VALIDPASSPORT. VISIT HTTP://TRAVEL.STATE.GOV/PASSPORT FOR INFO MEAL PLAN HAS TO BE PAID AT TIME OF CONFIRMATION DIRECTLY WITH THE RESORT ***** BOAT RENTAL AVAILABLE AT $330 USD. PLEASE CALL THE RESORT FOR DETAILS RST LOCATED ON A ISLAND 4 1/2 HOURS NORTH OF TORONTO 
  I acknowledge that I am confirming an all-inclusive resort and that I have read and agree to the terms and conditions stated in the Urgent Information. Click on the resort name to review all-inclusive information.


----------



## jojoless (Jun 12, 2007)

I tried to search with a red peak Sudwala week, and there was no availability in August.


----------



## joyzilli (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## randkb (Jun 12, 2007)

*Availability*

Nothing in August but Carriage Hill studio(RCI 4200) for September 1st and one for the 2nd.


----------

